# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  The end of Footie Wives?

## xCharliex

Footballers' Wives Set For Boot 
Tv bosses could show Footballers' Wives the red card after ratings dropped below five million.
ITV1 admitted yesterday it would decided whether to pull the sex-and-soccer drama after the last episode of the current series is shown on Thursday.
A spokeswoman added: "Nothing is automatically recommissioned and, with new managers in place, every ITV1 drama will go through a strict audit."
The rauncy show regularly pulled in six million viewers after its launch in 2002. But Thursday's episode got just 4.6 million.
Bosses had hoped new character Eva de Wolffe - played by the veteran actress Joan Collins - would boost ratings.
Other stars who have appeared on the show include David Seaman, Richard and Judy, Peter Andre, Jordan and Calum Best.

----------


## Cornishbabe

they cant pull the series! that would be bad

----------


## leanne27

i think it used to be excellent but now its lost the plot completely so im glad to see the end of it before it is totally run into the ground

----------


## alan45

It has become completely OTT but its still enjoyable viewing, not to be taken seriously by any means.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well i'm not surprised really. Shame though..

----------


## leanne27

shame it went the way it did and shame about the terrible storylines they should have ended it after the 2nd series really and let us draw out own conlusions on what happened as the third series lost its spark that the first and second had

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> It has become completely OTT


This is a Footballers Wives discussion, not an EE one.    :Nono:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lmao Richie                :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> This is a Footballers Wives discussion, not an EE one.


Sorry Rich  I should have realised compared to EE Footie wives is almost documentary like  :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

I don't think that this series is as good as the other have been. I really liked the last series!

----------


## big bro fan

I still think footy wives is great they should'nt cancel it

----------


## leanne27

> I don't think that this series is as good as the other have been. I really liked the last series!


i did like series 4 but this one has been rubbish in my opinion anyway

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

i thought some bits were good but then other bits was not good

----------


## Abbie

> I still think footy wives is great they should'nt cancel it


I know its great!!! they cant cancel it

----------


## Bryan

Despite reports in the weekend tabloids, no decision has been made regarding a sixth series of the hit ITV drama Footballers' Wives. 

Stories suggesting that the show is to be be axed after its current series ends due to lacklustre ratings have been fabricated. 

As with all productions, ITV decides whether to recommission a new series after the current run ends. Head honchos at the channel have not had any meetings with Footballers' Wives bosses. 

An insider for the show told DS: "We're winning our slot and there have been no meetings with ITV. We'll just have to wait and see what happens in the next couple of weeks."

Let's keep our fingers crossed.

----------


## Abbie

well i know i have my fingers crossed

----------


## Em

> Despite reports in the weekend tabloids, no decision has been made regarding a sixth series of the hit ITV drama Footballers' Wives. 
> 
> Stories suggesting that the show is to be be axed after its current series ends due to lacklustre ratings have been fabricated. 
> 
> As with all productions, ITV decides whether to recommission a new series after the current run ends. Head honchos at the channel have not had any meetings with Footballers' Wives bosses. 
> 
> An insider for the show told DS: "We're winning our slot and there have been no meetings with ITV. We'll just have to wait and see what happens in the next couple of weeks."
> 
> Let's keep our fingers crossed.


  :Cheer:   I want it to stay so bad! But does liberty leave given that she is joining the bill? Ive missed the last epsisode she hasnt left has she?

----------


## xCharliex

The wont know for deffo until the series has finished, as its had a few series already they wont recomission until the end, unlike Waterloo Road, the recomissioned that after the first few eps, same happened when Footie Wives & Bad Girls started! Shed Productions is a pretty well known company now so who knows what will happen

----------


## Skits

> I want it to stay so bad! But does liberty leave given that she is joining the bill? Ive missed the last epsisode she hasnt left has she?


liberty was in it last week anyway. in my opinion tanya makes the series. i wasn't interested in it this season until she appeared. it's on for 1hr and 30 mins tonight.

----------


## xCharliex

Yes its the last episode tonight guys, so it should be a good one!

----------


## leanne27

i cant wait  :Big Grin:  hope tanya destroys the new manager (cant remember his name) he's pure evil

----------


## Bryan

> Yes its the last episode tonight guys, so it should be a good one!


with two key characters levaing, there will be no originals left... the show has lost its "spark", no pun intended

----------


## Abbie

Lol i know its going to be werid without them, it would be sooo good if they had all the characters it in

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Well with last night's cracker of a cliffhanger, they shouldn't cancel it. Last night's episode really showed how good Footballers Wives can be. I am definetly keeping my fingers crossed that a sixth series will be recommisioned  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

> Well with last night's cracker of a cliffhanger, they shouldn't cancel it. Last night's episode really showed how good Footballers Wives can be. I am definetly keeping my fingers crossed that a sixth series will be recommisioned


i know lol it really was amazing i mean they could do loads of sereis yet at least 1 more

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i know lol it really was amazing i mean they could do loads of sereis yet at least 1 more


Yeah atleast 1 more. So we know what happens to Liberty if she gets scarred for life? What is the fate of Tanya? and what next for Shannon and Callum?? Also is Lucy's baby Tre's or Brunos!!!!!!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Abbie

i know lol there is just so much that we dont know. We need answers!!!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really felt so sorry for Liberty though. What happened to her was awful! I really like her character now though  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

i know same here i like her too and i also like shannon now cos i used to dislike her so much

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really like Shannon too. She makes me laugh sometimes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

i know lol but i think callum is being so unfiar to her at the moment

----------


## leanne27

i like shannon but i think she totally did the wrong thing by going to the papers about callum's mum, no she shouldn't of lied but she should hav thought first of callum and how he would feel once the news came out to everyone, i liked Shannon but i think she was being purely selfish and vindictive by exposing his mum's secret for everyone to know and she STILL wasnt going to tell Callum that she knew 1st, why didnt she just tell him what she knew instead of letting the press tell him.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i like shannon but i think she totally did the wrong thing by going to the papers about callum's mum, no she shouldn't of lied but she should hav thought first of callum and how he would feel once the news came out to everyone, i liked Shannon but i think she was being purely selfish and vindictive by exposing his mum's secret for everyone to know and she STILL wasnt going to tell Callum that she knew 1st, why didnt she just tell him what she knew instead of letting the press tell him.


Yeah i actually agree with you in the sense that Shannon should just have told Callum and not the papers. Callum would have respected her more if she told him face to face and kept what they knew a secret from the press. I still think Callum was an idiot though for bonking with that girl, i felt so sorry for Shannon  :Sad:

----------


## leanne27

yeah, i personally dont like callum- i think he's a cocky, arrogant, spoilt little s**t lol, i really wanted shannon to get someone who would treat her right this series

----------


## Abbie

I know i mean she could of at least tried to tell him forst and then if he didnt belive her i would understand her going to the papers

----------

